# Off-Topic Discussion > Sports >  leeds 0-4 sheff utd

## adbjcs

:Cheer:  oh is there anything better than stuffing one of your biggest rivals in their own back yard! even better when my boss is a leeds fan. oh the joy!  :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## BigBoss

Hope leeds go down!

Hate em

----------


## adbjcs

me too! only wednesday i hate more. they certainly wont make play off now  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Roslyn

I don't like Leeds I support Charlton

----------

